# Thunder or Thunder Pro



## dwsonar (Aug 28, 2011)

Are these the same gun, or are there two versions? I'm asking about the UC's.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe the Pro has the rail underneight for attaching lights and lasers. Check on the Bersa Chat forum for more info.


----------

